
How to Build for GitHub Enterprise with Docker - grantlmiller
http://blog.waffle.io/how-to-build-for-github-enterprise/
======
BenjaminCoe
we're using Replicated to build out our on-premises solution at npm. It's bee
a great experience: along with providing a great UI for installing and pushing
updates; it's been the impetus we need to push us to play with docker more,
I've found that this mindset has helped the overall quality of our SOA.

